# I caught a red snapper in my casting net!



## jamesc (Oct 16, 2008)

It was the weirdest thing though, it was missing the fillets. Everything intact except the best part, the meat! 

Someone cleaned it and dropped it into the water and I pulled it up with my net.

Thought I caught something for a split second.....


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

thats actually an anerxic snapper.. he thot he was fat n so he turned emo as well n started cuttin itself


----------



## Hellcat171 (Jul 19, 2008)

Ive heard of this as well. It seems that Red Snapper are quite an emotional fish, and due to their endangered status, many are simply starving themselves to death from the depression.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

You guys are hilarious!!!

Jimmy


----------



## jamesc (Oct 16, 2008)

I think it was a fat free snapper since I pretended to eat the fillets and did not gain weight.


----------

